# viajar a/al Canadá



## -U-

Hello,

I'm wondering if "Viajar al Canadá" is correct in Spain Spanish.

Thanks a lot

¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Personalmente creo que ambas formas son correctas, pero me comentan que la segunda no lo es.


----------



## rafael-mx

In Spanish you'd say "viajar a Canada". For certain countries you could use an article, for instance: “viajar al Congo”, “viajar a los Estados Unidos”, “Viajar al Reino Unido”. I do not think that Canada falls in that category. Hope that helps. Saludos.


----------



## Idiomático

Canadá o el Canadá.  Ambos son correctos y comúnmente usados en español.


----------



## -U-

Idiomático said:


> Canadá o el Canadá. Ambos son correctos y comúnmente usados en español.


 
you mean: "a Canadá" or "al Canadá" right?


----------



## Idiomático

-U- said:


> you mean: "a Canadá" or "al Canadá" right?


 

Yes, of course.


----------



## Sköll

You may also find this list useful.


----------



## Valtiel

Pues a pesar de lo que dice la RAE (en el link de Sköll) yo siempre he oído y leído Canadá (sin artículo).

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Por aquí normalmente decimos *el Canadá, el Brasil, el Perú,* aunque también se oye *Canadá, Brasil, Perú.*

*Viajar al Canadá/Brasil/Perú* sería lo más común, pero hay gente que lo diría sin el artículo.

NOTA - De hecho, en francés es siempre *le Canada.*


----------



## C08

Hola

En 'spain spanish', se dice 'Viajar a Canadá', aunque, como ya han comentado, dependiendo de cómo llamemos a un país se puede decir 'viajar al', ejemplos:

Canadá -> 'Viajar a Canadá'.
El Congo -> 'Viajar a el Congo', a+el=al, -> 'Viajar al Congo'.
Estados unidos/Los Estados unidos -> 'Viajar a estados unidos' o 'Viajar a los estados unidos'. Ambas son correctas.

Conclusión, depende de cómo se nombre el país en español, si lleva articulo, al incluirlo en cualquier frase, lo conservará


----------



## Pinairun

C08 said:


> Hola
> 
> En 'spain spanish', se dice 'Viajar a Canadá', aunque, como ya han comentado, dependiendo de cómo llamemos a un país se puede decir 'viajar al', ejemplos:
> 
> Canadá -> 'Viajar a Canadá'.
> El Congo -> 'Viajar a el Congo', a+el=al, -> 'Viajar al Congo'.
> Estados *U*nidos/Los Estados *U*nidos -> 'Viajar a *E*stados *U*nidos' o 'Viajar a los *E*stados *U*nidos'. Ambas son correctas.
> 
> Conclusión, depende de cómo se nombre el país en español, si lleva articulo, al incluirlo en cualquier frase, lo conservará


 
Del Diccionario de la Lengua Española



> *India o la India, de Perú o del Perú*
> Muchos nombres de países pueden usarse opcionalmente precedidos de artículo: _(el) Canadá, (los) Estados Unidos, (la) India, (el) Líbano, (el) Perú, _etc., siendo diferente en cada caso la preferencia mayoritaria por una u otra opción. En estos topónimos el artículo no forma parte del nombre propio, por lo que se escribe con minúscula y se amalgama con las preposiciones _a_ y _de_ dando lugar a las contracciones _al_ y _del:_
> _Nunca he estado en *la* India / Nunca he estado en India.
> Viajó *al* Canadá / Viajó a Canadá.
> Vengo *del* Perú / Vengo de Perú._


 
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Siento diferir.
En español, no se pone artículo.
Eso es un galicismo, por supuesto, sumamente contaminante, supongo que por un atavismo del colonialismo francés. No lo sé de cierto.
Le Congo (Congo, no el Congo), l'Inde (India, no la India), le Liban (Líbano, no el Líbano), les États-Unis (Estados Unidos, no los Estados Unidos), y todo el etcétera que quieran.
Es un fenómeno curioso, en efecto, que siempre me ha llamado la atención.
¿Acaso decimos: *Mañana iré a la Bélgica*?
O:
*Estoy en París, la capital de la Francia.*
*Barcelona está en la España.*

A tal grado contaminante, que incluso los mismo _nativos _le ponen artículo a su país.
Es de sobra conocido que los argentinos dicen ser de *la* Argentina, los peruanos *del *Perú, lo cual, repito, es incorrecto, y ahora sí me perdonarán lo tajante. Pero, como el uso hace el idioma, no hay problema.

(Se respeta, por supuesto, cuando el artículo forma parte del nombre propio: soy de *El Salvador*. No *del Salvador*, claro).

¿Debiera decir: _Saludos desde *los *México_, siendo su nombre oficial Estados Unidos Mexicanos? No, ¿verdad?

(2 minutos después)
Gracias, Pinairun... es decir, en algunos casos, el uso del artículo es _opcional._


----------



## C08

Según la RAE, depende que país sea puede ser precedido, o no, de artículo, Canada, puede estar o no estar precedido de artículo. La lista de paises que pueden, y los que deben llevar porque forma parte de nombre propio, está en el enlace que publicó Sköll.

Gracias por la correción Pinairun.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Eso es un galicismo, por supuesto, sumamente contaminante, supongo que por un atavismo del colonialismo francés.


 
No estaría mal saber si en siglos anteriores se usaba o no el artículo.

¿Creéis que Cristóbal Colón buscaba las Indias o Indias en el siglo XV?
¿Y Marco Polo no viajó a la China, al Tibet o a la India en el XIII? 
¿O los jesuitas al Japón en el XVII?

Habría que consultar  los escritos de entonces...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> No estaría mal saber si en siglos anteriores se usaba o no el artículo.
> 
> ¿Creéis que Cristóbal Colón buscaba las Indias o Indias en el siglo XV?
> ¿Y Marco Polo no viajó a la China, al Tibet o a la India en el XIII?
> ¿O los jesuitas al Japón en el XVII?
> 
> Habría que consultar los escritos de entonces...


 
Por supuesto... yo, como historiador, no he ido tan lejos.


----------



## RacoonGirl

Valtiel said:


> Pues a pesar de lo que dice la RAE (en el link de Sköll) yo siempre he oído y leído Canadá (sin artículo).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo también, es la primera vez que lo oigo


----------



## Sköll

I'm not sure about other countries, but the general tendency in Spain is to drop the article in the name of countries when it is optional. Most people recognize 'la India/Aregentina' as an exotic place, and 'Indina/Argentina' as more of a neutral name.

Evidently, 'Canadá' has lost all of its exotic charm in Spain.


----------



## C08

Genial el comentario de Sköll, nunca me había fijado, es cierto, y curioso, el matiz exótico que le da el artículo al nombre de un país.


----------



## rafael-mx

Yo tampoco nunca había escuchado "al Canadá", pero tal vez algunos países hispanos esa tendencia puede ser correcta.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que actualmente tendemos a prescindir del artículo, pero en este tipo de construcción no se libra de él ningún país:

La España de hoy no es la misma que la de hace cincuenta años.
El Brasil que todos conocemos es un lugar privilegiado.

La Suiza del chocolate y los relojes de cuco.
El México de los grandes dioses.

Los problemas de la Alemania actual a debate.
La Francia de De Gaulle ya no existe.


----------



## rafael-mx

Pinairun said:


> El México de los grandes dioses.



Yo creo que "El México" no esta bien dicho. Tal vez los franceses dicen "Le Mexique", pero en español no se dice "El México". Tu frase de arriba es correcta, pero no se dice “voy Al México”, que es lo que la persona de la pregunta original se esta refiriendo….


----------



## Axwek

-U- said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if "Viajar al Canadá" is correct in Spain Spanish.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Personalmente creo que ambas formas son correctas, pero me comentan que la segunda no lo es.


 
Segun los otros comentarios
El articulo va de acuerdo al pais
Voy a los Estados Unidos
Voy al Perú
Voy al Ecuador
Voy a la India
Pero algunos paises no se escuchan bien con un articulo por ejemplo
Voy al Canada
Voy al Mexico
Voy al Jamaica
Voy al España
Yo no me complicaria la vida utilizando un articulo es correcto y se oye bien decir Voy a Estados Unidos. Voy a Ecuador. Voy a India. Voy a Canada. Voy a Mexico. Voy a Jamaica. Voy a España.
Suerte


----------



## boyaco

Normalmente se dice sin articulo, asi como se dice Argentina mas comunmente que la Argentina.


----------



## Pinairun

rafael-mx said:


> Tal  no se dice “voy *a*l México”, que es *a* lo que la persona de la pregunta original se est*á* refiriendo….


 
En esto estamos de acuerdo.

Yo solo hablaba de otro uso del artículo, más igualitario.

Un saludo


----------



## Idiomático

Pinairun said:


> Creo que actualmente tendemos a prescindir del artículo, pero en este tipo de construcción no se libra de él ningún país:
> 
> La España de hoy no es la misma que la de hace cincuenta años.
> El Brasil que todos conocemos es un lugar privilegiado.
> 
> La Suiza del chocolate y los relojes de cuco.
> El México de los grandes dioses.
> 
> Los problemas de la Alemania actual a debate.
> La Francia de De Gaulle ya no existe.


 

La España de hoy..., La Suiza del chocolate... y La Francia de De Gaulle...
no tienen nada que ver con Viajar al Canadá..., El oro del Perú... o la música del Brasil.  Lo que sí sería comparable es El azafrán de la España, El chocolate de la Suiza, Los perfumes de la Francia... pero todo eso está mal dicho.


----------



## Pinairun

> La España de hoy..., La Suiza del chocolate... y La Francia de De Gaulle...
> no tienen nada que ver con Viajar al Canadá


 
Que sí, que estoy de acuerdo en eso. Ya he explicado cuál era mi intención.

Que no se trataba de comparar significados, sino de un medio de adjudicar el artículo, sin distinción, a todos los países. 

Yo también digo "viajar a Canadá, o a México, o a China".
Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi barrio no le ponemos artículo: viajamos a Perú, a Argentina, a Estados Unidos...


----------



## pickypuck

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En mi barrio no le ponemos artículo: viajamos a Perú, a Argentina, a Estados Unidos...


 
¿Y ese barrio está en Uruguay o en el Uruguay?  Te lo pregunto porque en otros barrios de(l) Uruguay se suele designar al país con artículo o al menos así se lo he oído a los uruguayos que me he ido encontrando por el mundo.

Saluditos.


----------



## Pinairun

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En mi barrio no le ponemos artículo: viajamos a Perú, a Argentina, a Estados Unidos...


 

Tu intervención me ha hecho recordar una canción (creo que era un cuplé, no sé de quién,  y se cantaba en la primera mitad del siglo pasado en un tono picarón):

*Al *Uruguay, guay 
yo no voy, voy 
porque temo naufragar.
*Al* Uruguay, guay 
yo no voy, voy 
porque temo naufragar. 
Mándeme a París 
si es que le da igual 
*Al* Uruguay, guay 
yo no voy, voy 
porque temo naufragar.

No gastaron mucho cacumen, pero viene bien al tema en discusión.

¿Alguien puede aclararme si hay un sentimiento de rechazo hacia el uso del artículo ante el nombre de sus países por algún motivo que no sea el gramatical? ¿Qué significa el artículo?


----------



## Alberich57

rafael-mx said:


> Yo creo que "El México" no esta bien dicho. Tal vez los franceses dicen "Le Mexique", pero en español no se dice "El México". Tu frase de arriba es correcta, pero no se dice “voy Al México”, que es lo que la persona de la pregunta original se esta refiriendo….



Está perfectamente dicho.
Lo que tenemos que aclarar es "cuándo" se usa artículo y cuándo no. En el caso que cita Pinairun, la regla dice: 
"Artículo definido + nombre propio + complemento(s):
Lleva siempre artículo el nombre propio geográfico  cuando se refiere a una época determinada, es decir, cuando tiene carácter  restrictivo, o cuando le acompaña un adjetivo calificativo: _la España franquista_
_la España democrática_
_el África pobre_
_la Rusia de los Zares_
_la Alemania de Hitler_
_el Madrid de los Austrias_
_o como dice Pinairun, el México de los Dioses.

_Pinairun no se refería al uso en discusión "viajar a o al", que solo se aplica a algunos nombres de paises.

En el caso de los países, según la RAE y una tradición que efectivamente viene de la influencia francesa, se usa artículo *solo* con algunos paises, entre los cuales está, efectivamente, el Canadá. Se aclara eso si que esta costumbre ha caido en desuso pero que ambas alternativas están perfectamente ajustadas a la norma.
Decir "voy a viajar al Canadá" o "voy a viajar a Canadá" es correcto en ambos casos y solo depende del gusto de la persona o del uso local o regional. 



Saludos a todos.


----------



## panglos

rafael-mx said:


> Yo creo que "El México" no esta bien dicho. Tal vez los franceses dicen "Le Mexique", pero en español no se dice "El México". Tu frase de arriba es correcta, pero no se dice “voy Al México”, que es lo que la persona de la pregunta original se esta refiriendo….



Sin embargo, mira estos ejemplos:

- _En resumen, *el* México de los dos océanos_
- _En resumen, México de los dos océanos_

Para mi el correcto es el primero.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

pickypuck said:


> ¿Y ese barrio está en Uruguay o en el Uruguay?  Te lo pregunto porque en otros barrios de(l) Uruguay se suele designar al país con artículo o al menos así se lo he oído a los uruguayos que me he ido encontrando por el mundo.
> 
> Saluditos.


Bien puede ser. "En mi barrio" es una expresión que hace ya tiempo leí en este mismo foro, como modo de hablar sólo casi a título personal, en un hilo que al final se terminaron cuasi peleando dos colegas, creo recordar que eran norteamericanos; uno había escrito algo así como "en mi país no se usa tal cosa", y un connacional le respondió que sí, que se usaba; el primero terminó escribiendo algo similar a "en mi barrio no se usa, o si prefieres, en mi casa no se usa". Algo que pasa a diario en el foro, sobre todo con los compañeros de países con gran diversidad regional, que no es mi caso, pero por las dudas, vale para mí también lo de "en mi barrio".



			
				Pinairun said:
			
		

> Tu intervención me ha hecho recordar una canción (creo que era un cuplé, no sé de quién, y se cantaba en la primera mitad del siglo pasado en un tono picarón):


Un cuplé de murga. ¡Chévere!, como dirían los venezolanos.
Saludos


----------



## Bookworm123

Creo que también se dice viajar para algún lado. Dígame si me equivoco.


----------



## Alberich57

Bookworm123 said:


> Creo que también se dice viajar para algún lado. Dígame si me equivoco.



Cuando usas viajar, lo mas lógico es usar "a". "Para" es una preposición que indica dirección, pero mas que nada destinatario o propósito. Podría, eventualmente, usarse con "ir":

Ir para arriba, ir para abajo, en lugar de "hacia". En algunas partes se usa así.

Saludos


----------

